# One Day Forging Demo - Beaver Dam, NC



## Anvil Head (Jul 11, 2017)

For any of you out and about in Western NC/N GA/TN area on the weekend of July 29th. I will be doing a one day bladesmithing demo at Crawford's Campground in Beaver Dam just west of Murphy, NC. Will be featuring 3 or 4 of my students. It's free (no admission) and there will be burgers/dogs/cold drinks available on sight.
Just a fun time and a backhanded promotional for a nice little campground tucked back in the NC mountains.
Come join us if you are in the area.

**just google the campground for directions**


----------



## onedude (Jul 11, 2017)

That sounds like a good time. Maybe I can get up that way.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 24, 2017)

Next weekend


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 24, 2017)

Directions? What time does it start? I'm pretty close I'd like  to come.


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 24, 2017)

I wish I could, sounds like a good time.

One of these days I'm going to make one of these events.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 25, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Directions? What time does it start? I'm pretty close I'd like  to come.



Go to the campground's website for directions is best way.
Here's a nutshell with approx. miles: go into downtown Murphy go west on Tennessee Ave. - Changes to Joe Brown Hwy when you cross the river. About 3 mi. out take right on to Hanging Dog Rd. (caution light and small gas/store). Stay on HD Rd. - Changes to Beaver Dam Rd. at top of gap (new pavement to old pavement), stay the course and about 2 miles down the road Crawford's will be on the right (watch for sign). Total of about 14-15 miles out of Murphy.
Like I said approx. distances.

Time: 8:30am 'til our arms get tired.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 25, 2017)

Come on up Flintlocker....gotta be a few degrees cooler than where you are. That is until we light up the Dragons.


----------



## RedRyder (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks Anvil Head for spending time this morning on the demo. For the folks that have been to Trackrock this place is not much further and is a beautiful drive and more out in the middle of now where then Track Rock. Had a great time and few youngin's learning which was great to see.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 30, 2017)

Glad you and the wife made it up Scott. Always good to see you guys. 
This event had the feeling of the 2nd Trackrock Event more than 15 years ago. We are working on setting a date for next year already and expect the event to grow. Great facility and even greater hosts. A special thanks to owners Bud and Doug for hosting a great event.


----------

